# Mazzer micro hopper that clears the exit Shute of the burr assembly!



## coffeechap

Just thought I would share this with the mazzer owners on here, taking an idea that shrink had for a portafilter dosing devise I stumbled across these collapsible lens hoods on eBay and being the modder that I am decided to put them to use on a mazzer and here is the outcome.

View attachment 2491


However the real beauty of this hopper which incidentally will hold around 100 gram of beans, is that if you single dose on a mazzer you have to put up with clearing the exit Shute of the burrs, but this little beauty clears it check out the video






And all for the poultry sum of £1 delivered!!


----------



## shrink

Nicely done


----------



## glevum

You better patent that invention


----------



## Earlepap

That's brilliant. Good job.


----------



## bubbajvegas

Now that's a neat invention


----------



## bronc

My bigger problem is dosing in the portafilter. Even with the Shnozzola mod the grinds still end up in the left part of the basket.


----------



## rodabod

coffeechap said:


> And all for the poultry sum of £1 delivered!!


Wait a second, you swapped it for a chicken?


----------



## Dave.wilton

Awesome, I'd love that for my rocky. Guess it's not going to fit though.


----------



## lookseehear

Sold! I'm going to order one now - Intrigued about using it to clear the chute.


----------



## coffeechap

lookseehear said:


> Sold! I'm going to order one now - Intrigued about using it to clear the chute.


So simple surprised it has not been found before and at that price is quite simply a steal here is where I get mine from

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200670126620?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## lookseehear

I think the seller has clocked on to this - selling them now for £53!


----------



## lookseehear

Assuming this is the same http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58mm-3-in-1-3-Stage-Rubber-Collapsible-Lens-Hood-For-Canon-EOS-450D-550D18-55MM-/171029485669?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item27d226d865


----------



## coffeechap

Yep or this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/58mm-Rubber-3-Stage-Lens-Hood-For-Canon-Nikon-Sony-NEW-/360624182640?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item53f6e05570


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Superb!! Loving that!


----------



## coffeechap

Gangstarrrrr said:


> Superb!! Loving that!


Will go lovely with your latest purchase!


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

coffeechap said:


> Will go lovely with your latest purchase!


Absolutely! Still debating what to do with it. Going to push the missus to let me put it into operation ASAP!


----------



## coffeechap

Just found this to top it off

View attachment 2492


Then just collapse the hopper when you are done

View attachment 2493


----------



## urbanbumpkin

A fantastic mod. Genius!


----------



## gman147

That's bloody brilliant Dave!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Southpaw

Great work!

Que a run on that ebay sellers stock.


----------



## gman147

Where did you get the lens cap?


----------



## coffeechap

It seems the price has gone up where I got them from, but if you go back a page you will see another place to get them from...


----------



## bubbajvegas

Think I'd better order one in case I ever get a mazzer,looool


----------



## coffeechap

Unfortunately the cap is another sneaky improvisement job it is a chocolate tin lid from Starbucks

View attachment 2494


----------



## Southpaw

Bought one to give it a try on my anfim. Chute clearing properties are worth a go


----------



## bignorry

Give me a shout if you come across a chrome one dave ,I like the neat fit,but grown used to mine [in a golum style]


----------



## painty

Neat idea, makes you wonder if the tennis-ball-with-a-hole-in-it would work too. (Am I the only one who can't view the videos?)


----------



## garydyke1

Would 58mm fit on the inside of a royal, rather than outside?

Any links to an identical product that isn't 50 quid ?


----------



## coffeechap

Gary are you using the plastic safety device on the top of your royal, if so you need to get a slightly bigger one, otherwise it fits exactly on the inside of the burr carrier, there is a link further back in this thread to a hopper costing £2, pm me your number if you have 5 mins now


----------



## garydyke1

Don't worry , its sorted . Ordered one for a quid . Cheaper than chips


----------



## coffeechap

I know and should clear the Shute of the royal as well!! Haven't got mine back from e paint shop to try it yetp


----------



## coffeechap

Southpaw said:


> Bought one to give it a try on my anfim. Chute clearing properties are worth a go


Definitely fits inside the chute of the anfim as I have tested it on the caimano going into the grind off


----------



## coffeechap

painty said:


> Neat idea, makes you wonder if the tennis-ball-with-a-hole-in-it would work too. (Am I the only one who can't view the videos?)


Not sure why you can't view the vid it is on you tube


----------



## painty

When I click the link I see this










but can't seem to play the video - it's probably just me doing something wrong...


----------



## Earlepap

Click "Desktop"


----------



## Southpaw

coffeechap said:


> Definitely fits inside the chute of the anfim as I have tested it on the caimano going into the grind off


Thanks - that will stop me wondering if it will fit


----------



## painty

Earlepap said:


> Click "Desktop"


Great, thanks.


----------



## MarkyP

Continuing the camera theme, I use one of these to clean my chute:

View attachment 2501


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

MarkyP said:


> Continuing the camera theme, I use one of these to clean my chute:
> 
> View attachment 2501


A Giotto rocket?

Good idea, I think I finally have a use for mine!


----------



## MarkyP

Gangstarrrrr said:


> A Giotto rocket?
> 
> Good idea, I think I finally have a use for mine!


Spot on!

I've ordered one of the lens caps anyway, it might make a better job on the mini-e as you won't need to take the top of the dosing funnel off and then grinds go everywhere when you blow the chute with air!


----------



## coffeechap

should work of with the mini e as exactly the same burr assembly unit and exit chute.


----------



## rodabod

I just realised that I can do the air blast move with my original Mazzer hopper lid. Just lift a centimetre and then slap down.


----------



## coffeechap

Perfect whatever works, glad that people are thinking about this more as it is one of the limiting factors of a mazzer, the collapsible hopper puts quite a lot of air through the burr assembly, does the stock lid do the same?


----------



## rodabod

Probably not as much air, plus it isn't a perfect seal, but it's enough to blast the chute cler, leaving a little stray grounds to brush up.

Greaqt idea of yours though!


----------



## coffeechap

it would be great if more members got their thoughts on the grinder section on how to mod the different commercial machines to make them more home freindly, i am trying out loads of things but there are only so meany hours in the day!!


----------



## rodabod

I think the one thing that any doser unit needs is the capability to sweep clean. I always add a strip of self adhesive felt to one of the doser blades to allow this.


----------



## coffeechap

looking to make a mech that just clips over the existing veins on the mazzer


----------



## rodabod

That would be cool. I think the material needs to be malleable in some way, but not fall to bits.


----------



## Jollybean

Great idea. One on order. Thanks for sharing it


----------



## gman147

coffeechap said:


> looking to make a mech that just clips over the existing veins on the mazzer


This would be a fantastic product!


----------



## gman147

rodabod said:


> Probably not as much air, plus it isn't a perfect seal, but it's enough to blast the chute cler, leaving a little stray grounds to brush up.
> 
> Greaqt idea of yours though!


You can do it with your hand also (what I've been doing to date) but as you say it's not ideal.


----------



## shrink

I think modding grinders for home use is probably inevitable. I think even if I do pick up a quamar on demand, I will likely put some kind of grating in the bottom of the chute to break up clumps as they fall. It's a simple mod but should mean fluffy grinds in the basket.


----------



## haz_pro

This is a very interesting idea. I wonder if a similar mod could be done with my eureka mignon. Unfortunately there is no lip, and the shoot has 4 channels and so as soon as one shoot clears the air would just travel down that route. hmm.


----------



## garydyke1

shrink said:


> I think modding grinders for home use is probably inevitable. I think even if I do pick up a quamar on demand, I will likely put some kind of grating in the bottom of the chute to break up clumps as they fall. It's a simple mod but should mean fluffy grinds in the basket.


Good luck with that. Likely the weight of the falling coffee isnt enough the grating could just collect and end up blocking , I know because I tried something similar with the mini-e. It was a disaster & I got rid....

Just get a doser ; )


----------



## shrink

I think the secret is a big enough grating







and low enough down the chute. Certainly nothing with holes small enough to allow a clump to rest between them. It'll be more of a "hope a clump hits it" type of affair









That said, it may not even clump. No on demand grinder ever has in my house, not even the mc2


----------



## painty

If I ever manage to get hold of a doser funnel I'm going to try three or four thin metal wires going steeply downwards (almost vertical) from the top coming close to meeting above the funnel exit, but with the free ends just hanging in mid air, and with big enough gaps between so that nothing can get stuck. I'd hope that would break up clumps, earth out static and maybe help a little with distribution, but with little or no retention.


----------



## coffeechap

ok here is an interesting option for a doserless chamber, i have found a potentially great use for an MC2!!! the hopper of an mc2 is exactly the same diameter as the doser chamber on a mazzer, so i am going to get hold of an mc2 hopper and retro fit it to the front of a mazzer, possibly get is treated with anti static spray and hey ho see how it goes!!


----------



## gman147

I like the doser. I like thwacking (no rude jokes). The only fixes I think the SJ needs is a cleaner sweep and a better clean of the chute.


----------



## MStambo

What a fab modification, well done OP. I'm currently looking at buying my first grinder but in the kitchen I have limited height from worktop to wall cupboards, but this will help me. Can anyone tell me the total height of the SJ with this modification please? Also has anyone tried this on a mini-e and if so could you tell me the total height please?

Cheers Martin


----------



## coffeechap

Sj is 40cm mini is 35cm


----------



## MStambo

coffeechap said:


> Sj is 40cm mini is 35cm


Thanks for that Coffeechap. I'm chuffed that this modification brings the possibility of a Mazzer in my kitchen a reality. Does this definitely work on the mini-e as well?


----------



## coffeechap

If you check out the photos on page 8 of the thread below you will see the mini doser version with it attached

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9554-Grind-off-update-set-confirm-and-venue


----------



## coffeechap

If you check out page 8 of the thread below you will see it on a mini doser

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?9554-Grind-off-update-set-confirm-and-venue


----------



## coffeechap

Page 8 of the grind off thread in grinders and machines has a picture of it on a mini


----------



## MStambo

coffeechap said:


> Page 8 of the grind off thread in grinders and machines has a picture of it on a mini


 Looks great, thanks Coffeechap. I've enough available height, now to measure my spare worktop space to see if an SJ can squeeze in or alternatively a mini-e. From all the reading I've done I think a second user Mazzer will be better than the new Eureka Mignon I was considering buying. Thanks for your help.


----------



## coffeechap

Absolutely the sj is a much better grinder than the mignon.


----------



## Andy S

Hi Dave great idea,works a treat thanks mate


----------



## Pablo

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10044-Mazzer-micro-hopper-that-clears-the-exit-Shute-of-the-burr-assembly!&p=76995#post76995

Mark, great idea!! Do you have a link to where I can get this silver one from please?


----------



## coffeechap

The silver lid is from here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?10044-Mazzer-micro-hopper-that-clears-the-exit-Shute-of-the-burr-assembly!/page3


----------



## alisingh

Maybe this would do!!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap

Now that is genius ali


----------



## The Systemic Kid

alisingh said:


> Maybe this would do!!!!!


Brilliant idea - you could do a backflush with it as well.


----------



## booyip

great idea. ordered for my F5 - hope it fits...


----------



## Jon V

Very nice mod.

I found a nice lid in Asda that fits at least this hood:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200670126620

The attachments show the lid and the storage pot (in the kitchen section of Asda for £3 or £4) it came from. There's some tabs inside the lid that get in the way a bit, though it still fits with them. I removed mine with a dremel.


----------



## NeilR

Looks good.

(13 characters)


----------



## jeebsy

Bird's Custard Powder lit fits perfectly too.


----------



## urbanbumpkin

jeebsy said:


> Bird's Custard Powder lit fits perfectly too.


The metal ones?


----------



## Daren

jeebsy said:


> Bird's Custard Powder lit fits perfectly too.


Pure class - make sure you keep the label on


----------



## NeilR

Jon V said:


> Very nice mod.
> 
> I found a nice lid in Asda that fits at least this hood:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200670126620
> 
> The attachments show the lid and the storage pot (in the kitchen section of Asda for £3 or £4) it came from. There's some tabs inside the lid that get in the way a bit, though it still fits with them. I removed mine with a dremel.


Picked up one of these Asda coffee storage pots today. Using the lid as a lens hood cover must be one of the more simple mods! Thanks for the tip.


----------



## NeilR

Asda lid on lens hood pic:


----------



## shrubbery

Have fitted the lens hood and coffee tin lid micro hopper to my Mini and it works a treat.

One thing that I have noticed is that collapsing the hood to remove grinds from the shoot seems to work much better when the motor is still running (even if no beans left).


----------



## triumph coupe

I'm assuming that the reason for using a "micro hopper" would be:

a) to reduce height of grinder in a domestic environment

b) to reduce the exposure of beans in low volume usage situations (i.e. domestic use)

any other reasons?


----------



## coffeechap

To clear the exit Shute of coffee


----------



## Beanben

Very smart!


----------



## triumph coupe

coffeechap said:


> To clear the exit Shute of coffee


I saw your little video. Neat idea.


----------



## majnu

Love these ghetto mods.


----------



## DavecUK

Ordered one for the E92...recommended ebay seller was out of stock (£6.99)

http://www.cameraking.co.uk/Phot-R%99+58mm+Rubber+Wide-Angle+Multi-Lens+Hood.html

£3.95, including free delivery, have no idea what quality will be like and will report back when I get it.


----------



## hotmetal

Cheers Dave for posting the link, I've been considering replacing the too-tall standard hopper on my Mini (doser/timer) with one of these but couldn't figure out exactly which supplier sold the right ones. I know I've got a doser and I don't really single-dose anyway but if I had this it would save me scooping out the burr chamber exit every time (1.5g) and would also let me get the thing under the cupboard.

Up to now, I basically keep about 50-100g in the hopper, run the machine for about 20 secs (it grinds roughly 1g/sec). I then poke the wine stopper into the aperture once the burrs have stopped to retrieve the last gram and a half. I still probably have half a gram kicking around in the doser at the end but I can live with that. I can usually grind 18.5g to a tolerance of 1.5g just through experience. Poking around in the aperture is no biggie with my rubber pointy stopper thingy, but a quick squeeze on a rubber hood/hopper thingy sounds so much more convenient.

This is similar to my pointy ninth finger:


----------



## DavecUK

I hope it works OK for me, my use is to very gently puff the last 4.7g out of the burr chamber of the E92, while it's running.


----------



## PeterF

That's fantastic Dave! Please fit one to the Mazzer I have on order with you.

cheers



coffeechap said:


> Just thought I would share this with the mazzer owners on here, taking an idea that shrink had for a portafilter dosing devise I stumbled across these collapsible lens hoods on eBay and being the modder that I am decided to put them to use on a mazzer and here is the outcome.
> 
> View attachment 2491
> 
> 
> However the real beauty of this hopper which incidentally will hold around 100 gram of beans, is that if you single dose on a mazzer you have to put up with clearing the exit Shute of the burrs, but this little beauty clears it check out the video


----------



## Firochromis

Hi people, I have a La Spaziale Astro 12 grinder (a Macap MX clone) and want to try this mod. I measured the OD of the hopper and it is 67mm. Should 67mm be ok or I'd go with the 62mm and make it 67ish with some minor modding?

Regards


----------



## cawfee

you want the OD of the hopper to match the ID of the lens hood.

you want one like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/67mm-3-Stage-Rubber-Lens-Hood-for-Nikon-Canon-Pentax-OM-/250599942327?pt=UK_Photography_CameraLenses_Lens_caps_hoods_adaptors_ET&hash=item3a58eba8b7


----------



## Firochromis

Thank you, that is what I'm thinking.


----------



## cawfee

when the hood arrives it will have a little threaded metal connector..you'll need to remove that before fitting it. not sure if that's mentioned elsewhere (and i'm too lazy to search to see)


----------



## teejay41

garydyke1 said:


> Would 58mm fit on the inside of a royal, rather than outside?
> 
> Any links to an identical product that isn't 50 quid ?


The ID of a Royal feed throat is 60mm (as is the SJ). A 58mm thread lens hood would sit inside, but it would be loose and jiggle about a bit. Next standard size up is 62mm (there isn't a 60). However, the metal ring in a rubber lens hood can be removed (some are just lip-in-groove fit, others are also lightly glued). If the ring is removed, it could be machined on a lathe to remove the outside thread and leave it plain at 60mm. That's what I intend to do with the help of a watch/clock maker pal who has a range of lathes.

62mm rubber lens hoods are plentiful on eBay, starting at under three quid (with free carriage). £4 or £5 ought to buy a quality product.

Tony.


----------



## Dylan

teejay41 said:


> The ID of a Royal feed throat is 60mm (as is the SJ). A 58mm thread lens hood would sit inside, but it would be loose and jiggle about a bit. Next standard size up is 62mm (there isn't a 60). However, the metal ring in a rubber lens hood can be removed (some are just lip-in-groove fit, others are also lightly glued). If the ring is removed, it could be machined on a lathe to remove the outside thread and leave it plain at 60mm. That's what I intend to do with the help of a watch/clock maker pal who has a range of lathes.
> 
> 62mm rubber lens hoods are plentiful on eBay, starting at under three quid (with free carriage). £4 or £5 ought to buy a quality product.
> 
> Tony.


Answering a rather old question there Teejay!

The 58mm hood also stretches over the outside of the throat, and it stays in place this way.


----------



## teejay41

Dylan said:


> Answering a rather old question there Teejay!
> 
> The 58mm hood also stretches over the outside of the throat, and it stays in place this way.


Ah, I see! And I realised it was such an ancient post after I'd replied... just tying to be helpful; can't win 'em all (and sometimes I don't win any of 'em).

Tony.


----------



## The Asgard

That's great video and will start to use the one that came with mine once it's up and running.


----------

